# Unknown creature in tank, plz help.



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

So im currently cycling my new tank right now and just told i found a couple micro creatures on my glass. Their white in colour, has 2 wisker like coming from the top and its bofy shape is lile a cone, big at one end and comes to a point at the other end. Id say they are about 3 mm in length and move around. Does anyone know what they are and if safe for my tank? If anyone has a site of all creatures in a tank that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

try googling stomatella... could be it.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

A picture is worth a thousand words. If you cant take a picture of it, try to draw it and post it. That's far more helpful than a description.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html
Look at that article.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help, I think its a stomatella, I'll try to take a picture of it later tonite because when I went to look for it this morning it was no where to be found, theres also another thing that I found hanging around my heater, its gray in colour and looks like a miniture star, I'll take a picture of that one too. Really appreciate all the help!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

just found out what the star like creature is, its a asterina star, now I'm just wondering if I should take it out, because I'm reading people dont really know if its reef safe or not and my plan is to have a few corals in my tank once it's done cycling.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have tons of aterina stars and have never found them to be harmful in any way...


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

stomatella are the best thing ever! i started with one or two and they spawned now i have a dozen or more of them, helps to clean my tank during night


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have astrea stars too... removed the first few I found... but there were more.. and they started to take over...

None of them are ever near my corals, so i classified them as the 'cleaner' kind


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

I also have had asteria stars in all my tanks for many years they have never done any damage to the corals ,,they eat algae. I watched 1 rip itself in half and become 2. They come out at nite and hide when the bright lights are on..

Thingy


----------

